# Gayper?



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

ummmm.... I could go so many places with that.

but no being a GAPER would not be too bad its kinda like being an outsider though, or out of the times.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I imagine it is somewhat blissful... lol.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> I imagine it is somewhat blissful... lol.


I imagine being a gaper is a ZEN thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

butt like what is itt? like how would yu describe itt?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Florescent and Baggy clothing. A gap between your hat and goggles. Out of towner...

Just look through this thread. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/10434-gaper-hunt.html


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

gayper, butt's...

Im so done with this thread


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

SMDSkata said:


> Florescent and Baggy clothing. A gap between your hat and goggles. Out of towner...
> 
> Juat look through this thread.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/10434-gaper-hunt.html



What does baggy have to do with being a gaper?... Nuthing in my mind, Gaper to me is someone wearing neon type clothing from the 80's or just plain wearing tourist clothing, With the all to infamous gap between his helmet/beanie/hat and goggles... They usually have a very distinct gaper carve as well, I think I've patented my gaper carve down pretty well for next years gaper day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

soo if i were to call someone a gayper, it would be an insult?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

TheBigL420 said:


> soo if i were to call someone a gayper, it would be an insult?


Sort of yes, Gaper in a sense is a new person who has no common sense or awareness to his surroundings, a dumbass basically. You know those annoying people that like to carve the whole hill cutting people off, the people who sit at the end of the ski lifts getting in everybody's way. They usually look like tourists, the type of people that ride maybe once or twice a year.

Gaper day is a sort of celebration...a tribute to all the gapers in the world. We were all gapers at one point in our boarding lives. I hope you all had a good gaper day, I certainly did.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

i smell troll


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA Gay Per what are you gay pering on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> gayper, butt's...
> 
> Im so done with this thread


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

glad I wasn't the only one that saw that :laugh:
(especially after googling gaper with safe search off a while back)


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh know, you wern't the only one to see it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

soooooo i dont know about any one else here but my definition for being a gayper is when you have a gap between your goggles and your hat where your forehead and or hair sticks out.


so YES being a gayper is super bad haha in terms of style.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a gaper is what every snowboarder dreams of one day becoming, if only they had the courage to be themselves instead of what the brand corporations of the planet would want them to be.

it isn't a style, an outsider, a freak or an insult. it's a state of mind.

i am a monochrome gaper!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

the OP needs to google image gaper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a gaper is what every snowboarder dreams of one day becoming, if only they had the courage to be themselves instead of what the brand corporations of the planet would want them to be.
> 
> it isn't a style, an outsider, a freak or an insult. it's a state of mind.
> 
> i am a monochrome gaper!


style is how you ride which is augmented by (to some extend) what you wear. There is just good style and bad style 

gayping is bad style


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

keabler said:


> style is how you ride which is augmented by (to some extend) what you wear. There is just good style and bad style
> 
> gayping is bad style


and with something as subjective as _style_; you are an authority on what is 'good' or 'bad' how?

(i remind you that the over-riding psychological distinction between a skier and a snowboarder is that only a skier cares who is which.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> and with something as subjective as _style_; you are an authority on what is 'good' or 'bad' how?
> 
> (i remind you that the over-riding psychological distinction between a skier and a snowboarder is that only a skier cares who is which.)


i will agree that style is subject to personal opinion. however, to me gaping looks funny which is why I consider (and most ppl) it bad style.

by the way the term promotes that it is bad because its the words gay and gap put together.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> And do so with all of the Google filters turned off......:laugh:


Stop recommending that. I still see it when I close my eyes.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Stop recommending that. I still see it when I close my eyes.


Hey, i'm just helping out the people that dont know what a gaper is...and the trolls.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...it`s payback for traumatizing me with that "other" website you posted......:cheeky4:
> 
> I`ll never look at pickle relish jar the same ever again.......


what's wrong with pickle relish jars?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> what's wrong with pickle relish jars?


I like you SnowBun. So I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I like you SnowBun. So I'm not going to tell you.


Actually, you just told her....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

:laugh: Thanks flick :thumbsup:


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a gaper is what every snowboarder dreams of one day becoming, if only they had the courage to be themselves instead of what the brand corporations of the planet would want them to be.
> 
> it isn't a style, an outsider, a freak or an insult. it's a state of mind.
> 
> i am a monochrome gaper!



Yeah you keep thinking that. 

this best sums up the gaper to me 

YouTube - Neo-Gapers in Heavenly


----------

